# I Want Crabs!!!!!!!



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

But do all FW crabs need brackish water? Any that will do fine in an aquarium set up for tetras n angels...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Fiddler crabs don't need brackish, but they do need an area where they can come out of the water for awhile.


----------



## Xailiar (Jan 2, 2011)

susankat said:


> Fiddler crabs don't need brackish, but they do need an area where they can come out of the water for awhile.


Really? I thought they needed brackish.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have some that I have had for awhile and they are doing great in fW. A couple has molted a couple of times so guess they are happy.


----------



## Cray4me (Nov 24, 2010)

I have recently kept fiddler crabs. They do need brackish water. They are labeled as freshwater crabs but will not last as long in freshwater as they would in a brackish water tank.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I din't really trust crabs and fish together, but some people have done it.


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

i have 4 rcc's awesome lil things have a lil aquarium salt in a 10g cool to watch them climb one climb half way up the filter!feed them live crickets!!!!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

An interesting link to DIY moss ropes for crabs: moss rope ladder


----------



## polaris96 (Apr 19, 2010)

Not sure about crabs, but I ordered some cherry shrimp and recieved a "free" crayfish along with the shrimp. The punk decimated my tank before my girlfriend give it to the cats.

You might consider shrimp. They play very nice with fish.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL, not something you hear very often...."I want crabs"


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> LOL, not something you hear very often...."I want crabs"


Once I get them it will say "I GOT CRABS"


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Anyone have ne experience with gold claw crabs...my lfs just got some in both males(large claw) and females (small claws). they are 2.99 a peice so this weekend they are buy one get one. As far as care do they differ much from their red claw cousins


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Micro crabs are freshwater. But then again ... they are micro. lol. Litter buggers in deed.

One of my favs is the Haloween crab. However, unless they are the micro crabs, I wouldn't keep any crabs or cray with fish.


----------

